# Hocking River 06/02/07



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Fished the Hocking last night with my daughter, bite was kinda slow. Her only fish was a 36" gar caught on a small chub. I ended up catching 3 flatheads. 7 lbs, 9 lbs and my pb 28lbs 14oz.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice Fish! Congrats On Getting Your Pb. What Did You Catch It On ?


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Caught it on a live 7" gill.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on your P.B. , were you fishing at the Mill?? I just got home from there. Caught 3 small Channels,Big Drum, and 11 Eyes one of which was 6 lbs
and 27 inches long..


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

No, too many people there. I have been thinking of trying it here in a couple weeks tho. Maybe the crowd won't be so large. Congrats on a nice eye! Did you get it on a jig? Most of the ones i've been getting have come on rooster tails.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the flatties have been hitting great lately, fishing marshall and i have been out fishing for them, last week he got a 16 and 27 and i got some dinks and a 28, theres alot of fish in that river.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

HRCats, All the Eyes , even one of the cats were caught on a shallow shad rap


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

heading to my spots this weekend, can anyone give me a update on water quality? stained ?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Water isn't as clear as it was, but its not bad at all. Caught 3 smallies all around 10 inches and a 13in spot yesterday on tubes. Missed a monster smallie on a buzzbait.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Ha Fishing Marshall

You can't leave those small mouth alone down there either. Matt


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Ha fishing marshall, PM your e-mail address to me. Matt


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks for the reply marshall, im going to fish south of athens area all weekend. prolly going after cats but will end up tossing lures for bass too. thx


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm gonna give it a try tonight for bass. I'll report how I do and the water conditions.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Clarity is normal and the slow sections are looking hazy. Could use some rain. I caught 2 spotted bass and Riverking caught a channel cat all on tubes.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

fished for about 6hrs on sat only 2 cats. not what i expected. cold fronts low water maybe?


----------



## Drinkshaker (Jun 18, 2007)

We are going to be on the Hocking River Thursday and Friday I have never fished there before whats biting and on what? We'll be near Logan at the Canoe livery and camp ground. I'm taking my almost 4 year old and he has never caught anything but has been fishing a couple of times.


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

At the canoe livery your best bet is to put a sinker and night crawler on and get some cats or bullheads. Rose Lake is close by too. Other than that, ask Aaron where the best spot to take your son is, he will help you out.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Drinkshaker, lake logan is close by, if you want your kid to catch fish take him there and fish with waxworms on a small hook under a boober you are gong to catch bluegills no problem, that would be the best thing if you want him to catch alot of fish and keep his interest


----------



## Drinkshaker (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for the info everyone I'm sure we'll have fun. most of the time he has fun just casting. he decided yesterday that he wants to catch a catfish. we'll see. he picked up stink bait and carried it around the store. his mom will love it when we open it. looks like a nice weekend hope everyone is going fishing.


----------



## voodoo_fisherman (Jul 8, 2007)

What part of the Hocking are ya hitting? I've caught a few nice flats around Guysville.


----------

